

Food and Consequences: Food for Monsters? - cwal37
http://luckypeach.com/food-consequences-food-for-monsters/

======
dhimes
TL;DR Seeds are usually spread by animals ingesting them in one location and
excreting them elsewhere. In that case, how do things with big seeds get
dispersed? (what eats and avocado seed?). Answer: Large animals long since
gone.

Disclosure: I didn't finish the article. There may be a twist at the end.

~~~
iak8god
Didn't finish? It's less than a thousand words!

But your TL;DR is essentially correct. I would like to hear more about why
these plants didn't die out when their only dispersal agents did.

It would also be interesting to know approximately how numerous/widespread
they were before and after the dispersers' extinction, but I guess tree
fossils are hard to come by.

